# Yet another CL question



## Mini-M Ranch (Aug 18, 2010)

Can a goat have swollen lymph nodes that are not CL?

I have a friend who has a goat that has some eye drainage, and some clear nasal discharge.  This same goat has a tender swollen spot just behind her front leg.  Could this swelling be secondary to whatever infection is causing the eye and nose stuff, or does CL cause eye drainage?


----------



## ()relics (Aug 18, 2010)

from my point of view....if all the signs suggest Cl to me at first glance, then I tend to assume Cl until I see a blood test that would tell me otherwise....Too much of a chance to take...


----------



## babsbag (Aug 18, 2010)

I agree that it is always best to be safe with lumps, but to answer your question, yes they can have swollen lymph glands that are not CL. I have had 2 with the classic lump below the ear and blood test said no CL and the lumps went away. Never made an abcess. The lymphatic system is just like ours when it comes to infections.

I used a product called Life Cell Support by Amber Technologies that is supposed to cleanse the lymphatic system. I think it really worked.

My vet thought for sure they had CL but the test proved otherwise and my vet told me that the lump would not go away if they were CL. They would have abcessed

But still, better safe than sorry.


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 19, 2010)

Behind the front leg?  How long has your friend owned this goat?


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Aug 19, 2010)

Since August 2009, so 1 year


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 19, 2010)

Mini-M Ranch said:
			
		

> Since August 2009, so 1 year


Hmm..  I've seen people get worried about lumps behind the front leg in new goats, only to realize they're shot lumps from injections given by the previous owner.

Where is the lump, exactly...like, over the ribs somewhere?


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Aug 19, 2010)

No, it's right behind the front leg, right where the leg joins the body (the human equivalent of the armpit). I am pretty sure that is a lymph site.


----------



## cmjust0 (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't think it is, actually..  Neck/jaw area, chest (which is kinda like the 'front' of the armpit), ...uh...right in front of the stifle (rear knee) joint along belly (which is kinda like our 'groin' area, I think)..  Those are the ones I can think of right off hand.

Generally, people give shots over the ribs behind the front knee because A) the skin's flappy and very SQable there, and B) resulting lumps aren't likely to be confused with CL.

I doubt this is CL..


----------



## warthog (Aug 19, 2010)

I don't wish to hijack the thread, but I have noticed a lot of question about CL recently.  Is susceptability to CL a seasonal based thing?

Might seem a strange question, but just seemed a little odd that there have been so many questions recently about lumps which may or may noty be CL.


----------



## lupinfarm (Aug 19, 2010)

lol I think I started a trend with the CL posts =P


----------



## Mini-M Ranch (Aug 19, 2010)

Yes, when one person posts, especially if it really ends up being CL (so sorry lupin   ), then we all get freaked out.  My friend is freaked out because her vet made some off-hand comment about having seen CL in a herd of sheep across the county. Now we are all freaked out.


----------



## warthog (Aug 19, 2010)

So sorry for you guys, I hope it's something I never need to deal with.


----------



## ThornyRidge (Aug 20, 2010)

how big is lump?  could it be injection site type lump? just a thought.. I have found that people sometimes give injections in most interesting places especially for showing ( up under armpit or back under belly)  just my thought..  I also have a goat that is microchipped and that little bugger can be felt if you know exactly where to feel.


----------

